# cheese making



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

How can I make homemade goat cheese


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

CY HENRY GOAT CHEESE

Few ingredients and basic cooking equipment is all that's needed. I use 1 gallon of goat milk, seasoning, apple cider vinegar, a pan, wooden spoon, and a clean towel.
Pour the gallon of milk into the pan and heat on high until the milk just begins to boil. To avoid scorching the milk, constantly stir with a wooden spoon. Right at the time the milk begins to boil, add 1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar and continue to stir. Curds should form immediately.
Pour the entire mixture into the open towel and drain. Squeeze, press and do anything you can think of to get as much moisture out of the curds as possible. Spend some time on this step, it will pay off with a better cheeses that is not watery.
Remove the curds from the towel and place into a container so you can separate and add your favorite seasoning. Garlic, dill, and salt are the ingredients in this batch of goat cheese. Get creative!
Forming and pressing the cheese is the next step. I like to use a large coffee cup lined with parchment paper for the mold. Fill and find something you can use to press and push the cheese down to make a firm block. 
I use another coffee cup (Mickey) as my cheese press. After pressing, turn the cup upside down and there you go, a block of cheese. This is ready to eat now but should go into the refrigerator for a day to cure and take on all of the seasoning flavors.
It's been my pleasure sharing this recipe with you. Please leave a comment below, I would love to hear from you. Cy Henry

Easiest cheese recipe I have. Our favorite is to mix dill and garlic with some salt. I've also added nuts/honey; lemon peel; onion; bacon (didn't turn out as good as I'd hoped LOL) Really squish the herbs into the cheese...it will be hot so don't burn yourself. Then I put it into a storage container and press with whatever I can. Also, it really will be better cheese the more liquid you can press out of it.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you I will try that tomorrow!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

A really good book is "goats produce too". By Mary Jane Toth. It has easy recipes that use buttermilk and yogurt for the cultures...I make the feta a lot! It's great! Good luck and enjoy the bounty!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/A-Cheesemaker-s-Journey.html

This is a fantastic book. I followed a couple of her recipes and the cheese came out perfect. I did follow her instructions to a tee.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's an easy 30 minute recipe for mozzarella.

1. Heat 1 gal milk to 86 degrees.
2. add 1/4 tsp of rennet and 1 spoon of citric acid.
3. Remove from heat and mix well.
4. Leave it undisturbed for 10 min.
5. Scoop out curds and drain whey.
6. heat a pot of hot water with salt.
7. Cook curds in water. 
8. The curds should be melty.
9. eat warm or wrap in plastic wrap.

it tastes best when it's fresh and warm.


----------

